# Stair front door distance Q



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 15, 2021)

I had a call in regards to how close can the front entry door be to a stairway that goes down to a lower level. You enter the home and the stairway that goes down to the lower level is within 24-inches to the side jamb of the open side of the door. This is a common floor plan, the concern was you could open the door and be too close to the stairway with a potential fall hazard.


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 15, 2021)

It would be a landing right? Part of the means of egress? 

*R311.7.6 Landings for stairways.*
There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not less than the width of the flight served. For landings of shapes other than square or rectangular, the depth at the walk line and the total area shall be not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to the required landing width. Where the stairway has a straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm).

*Exception: *A floor or landing is not required at the *top *of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing over the stairs.

As deep as it is wide as a general rule, but if your code has the same exception maybe you could approve it if the door swings out. I've seen that used when a stairway goes up to a single bedroom.


----------



## tbz (Jul 15, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I had a call in regards to how close can the front entry door be to a stairway that goes down to a lower level. You enter the home and the stairway that goes down to the lower level is within 24-inches to the side jamb of the open side of the door. This is a common floor plan, the concern was you could open the door and be too close to the stairway with a potential fall hazard.


PC a floor plan would be nice to see, but

I am assuming that when you enter the front door there is a compliant landing as you step straight in and then the so called short area you are talking about is a stair to a lower level off to the one side, sorta like a 90 degree turn mid landing, and the concern is you could step back to the side and hit the stair flight.

If my interp on the layout is correct, the 24" distance is fine, because you have the 24 plus the width of the entry door area as your landing, the code allows the door to enter from a side across a stair, think of the IBC and every stair tower built. 

Correct me if I am incorrect with the layout.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 16, 2021)

tbz, 
You have it down to a tee, I have a 3ft wide door opening plus two stationary side lights and then an additional 12-inches giving me a 24" area before the first step on the flight of stairs.  It is a 90° set up as you indicated.  Overall width of this area is 6ft wide, wall to guard railing. I could not come up with a plan review comment or field inspection to disallow this setup. Also the sidelights are tempered glass as well as the future glass door after the construction door is removed.


----------

